# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  صحة دعاء اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم

## نسائم

ما صحة هذا الدعاء :
يقول الشيخ المغامسي حفظه الله :
( ثلاث كلمات )
سبب لإجابة الدعاء بإذن الله....
ان تقول : ( ياذا الوجه الأكرم والاسم الأعظم والعطية الجزلى )
ثم تذكر حاجتك
أليس لا يُسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنَّة ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

لااعلم له اصلا صحيحا ولاضعيفا

----------


## نسائم

هل يصح عند الدعاء سؤال الله بوجهه الكريم لقضاء حاجة من الحاجات ،وقد ورد في الحديث أنه لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث ( لايسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة) في اسناده مقال 
، قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - في " القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد " (3/116 - 117) : معنى الحديث على فرض ثبوته :
اختلف في المراد بذلك على قولين : 
القول الأول : أن المراد لا تسألوا أحدا من المخلوقين بوجه الله ؛ فإذا أردت أن تسأل أحدا من المخلوقين فلا تسأله بوجه الله ، لأنه لا يسأل بوجه الله إلا الجنة . والخلق لا يقدرون على إعطاء الجنة ، فإذا لا يسألون بوجه الله مطلقا ، ويظهر أن المؤلف يرى هذا الرأي في شرح الحديث ولذلك أعقبه بقوله : " باب لا يرد من سأل بالله " . 
القول الثاني : أنك إذا سألت الله فإن سألت الله الجنة وما يستلزم دخولها فلا حرج أن تسأل بوجه الله ، وإن سألت شيئا من أمور الدنيا فلا تسأله بوجه الله لأن وجه الله أعظم من أن يسأل به لشيء من أمور الدنيا . 
فأمور الآخرة تسأل بوجه الله كقولك مثلا أسألك بوجهك أن تنجيني من النار ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعاذ بوجه الله لما نزل قوله تعالى : " "قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ فَوْقِكُمْ " قال : أعوذ بوجهك . " أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ " قال : أعوذ بوجهك . " أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ " قال هذه أهون أو أيسر . 
ولو قيل : إنه يحتمل المعنيين لكان له وجه .ا.هـ.

----------


## نسائم

جزيت خيراً

----------

